# Automatic moderation



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

We've made prooogressss!!


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Looks like. You got the place looking good! Great job!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

It's my new hat I tell you, the hat! :lpf:


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

:applause: The power of the hat!! I've been wearing mine long enough that now I can actually fly like a bird!! Just wait, you'll be amazed with yer new abilities! :lpf:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Still trying to figure out the operation of the THREE tassels. Do you have the two or three tassel version? Perhaps I'm using them wrong and that's why I'm not getting off the ground.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

No no no! You need the little fluffy ball on top. Gives you more lift! I tried those three tasseled models and they only make a good handle for people behind you to jerk you around with. Sock Monkey wow!!! You better stay away from that one!! It's a chic magnet!! Awesome powers but probably get your queen bee a little miffed at ya!! :no:


----------

